# John Deere 1032D



## mrd285 (Aug 31, 2013)

I am looking for a gear box and auger assembly for a JD 1032D. I have looked at numerous pages on ebay, and other sites. My question is what other model of snow blowers might run the same gear box/auger assembly that will fit the 1032D. 

Thank you for your help.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I know some of the JD blowers were built by Ariens so it is possible that an Ariens gear case will fit. If they are different enough that it won't then I believe the whole front half of the blower will switch over.

Some pictures of yours might help us determine who made it as JD had a few different suppliers.


----------

